# Matt's 5.5 Gallon <Tearing it down - see last page>



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Matt's 5.5g Planted Tank*

Currently set up in my school apartment. 

Equipment:
Standard 5.5 gallon aquarium (16"W x 8"D x 10"H)
Standard included hood with 13W 6500K CFL bulb
AquaClear 20 Filter 
25W Marineland Visi-Therm Stealth Heater

Scape:
4 Kg sand/gravel mix
Manzanita Driftwood
Various Rocks

Fauna:
Neon Tetras (_Paracheirodon innesi_)
Pond Snails

Flora:
Anubias (_Anubias nana_)
Java Moss (_Vesicularia dubyana_)
Duckweed (_Lemna sp._)
Wisteria (_Hygrophila difformis_)


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I recommend you switch that incandescent light bulb with a CFL because it has the correct spectrum for plants. 

I would add at least two more Paracheirodon innesi to keep a school. Also, an Otocinclus sp. or two can keep algae in check for the future.

For your flora, I recommend you add a fast growing low light stem plant to help with any algae issues. Rotala rotundifolia var. "Colorata" is a personal favorite of mine. 

Pictures would be nice!

Justin


----------



## catchandrelease (Feb 12, 2010)

not seeing any pics, did you insert your links?


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*History*

This tank has actually been running in various capacities for about a year now. I though I would share the Different stages it has gone through.
(Dates are estimates) 

*April '09*
I started with plastic plants. There were originally 5 Neons. One died in the first week after getting himself lodged in the filter intake.








That driftwood is fake. The two Anubias plants in front of it, however, are not. They are my first live plants.








At this time, there was also a Black Mystery Snail in the aquarium.

*July '09*
Here, I had found a nice, large piece of Mopani driftwood at PetSmart at a steal. I believe I paid $2-3 for it.








Sorry for the low picture quality.








I had also purchased several stems of Wisteria. In these pictures they had recently been violently trimmed. I also had some larger rocks I had taken from the yard.

*August '09*
At this point I had decided I really did not like the way the wood was positioned, so I flipped it. I had also grown tired of the Wisteria which was creating a mess of leaves on the bottom.








I also removed the larger rocks to make more room.









*January '10*
I spent 4 months studying abroad in Madrid, Spain. During this time The tank was in the care of my younger brother (and dad). I was actually surprised that I only lost 1 Neon. When I returned I split off some baby Anubias and did some minor re-scaping. 








I now had 4 plants.

*February '10*
A month later the Neons made the 11 hour car trip back to St. Louis where I go to school. This was their second time doing this trip as they had originally be bought in St. Louis. After a couple weeks of school, I decided To try something different.








This is what I came up with. I noticed that the empty space in the hood on the left side was just enough for me to be able to have the wood stand upright.








Here you can see each of the 4 individual plants. Just after this picture was taken, I started dosing with Flourish, Flourish Excel, and Flourish Iron (the new leaves were quite yellow).

Overall this new design has left open a lot of space. I hope to get some more plants in the near future to start filling the gaps. Also, even after taking the wood out an boiling it for several hours, it is still leaching. The latest pictures were taken soon after the redesign so the water appears fairly clear, but has since returned to the darker color seen in the earlier pictures. I don't mind it, I'm just looking forward to it clearing up again.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

catchandrelease said:


> not seeing any pics, did you insert your links?


Haha. You guys are too fast for me. Pictures are up as you can see.




RcScRs said:


> I recommend you switch that incandescent light bulb with a CFL because it has the correct spectrum for plants.


Already on it. I'm going to be picking one up before the end of my break. I am currently searching my house since I am sure we have some around somewhere. If not, I will stop by Lowe's by the end of the week.



RcScRs said:


> I would add at least two more Paracheirodon innesi to keep a school. Also, an Otocinclus sp. or two can keep algae in check for the future.


That is something else I am currently debating. I can't decide if I want to wait and see how long the Neons last and the switch this over to a Betta tank, or go ahead and add more Neons to complete a school.



RcScRs said:


> For your flora, I recommend you add a fast growing low light stem plant to help with any algae issues. Rotala rotundifolia var. "Colorata" is a personal favorite of mine.


I have looked into these plants also. I'm not sure if I want stem plants at the moment. My past experience with Wisteria wasn't too pleasant. Currently I am looking at getting 2-3 Java Ferns to place in the back corners and some Java Moss to attach to the wood.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Future Plans*

Never Satisfied

List of things I want to do with the tank (not listed in any particular order):

1)Replace current incandescent bulb with a CFL bulb.
-Any suggestions on brand, wattage, or other things I should look at on the package? I've seen bulbs that claim to consume only 13W of power while supplying 60W of light. Would this be an acceptable bulb for my little tank?

2) Add more plants. Currently looking to add:
- 2-3 Java Fern plants
- Java Moss
- Possibly some Dwarf Hairgrass
Any other suggestions?

3) Add some Manzanita wood or substitute it for the Mopani already in there. I kind of like the look of the thinner branches.

4) Add a background. Blue? Black? I have no idea yet.

5) Change the current stock of the tank. Right now it has 3 neons. This just isn't really acceptable, but I have an internal debate going on as to how to reconcile this. My two options as of now are:
- Wait for the neons to die. I've had them for about a year and they have been through A LOT. My newbie learning curve, several ill-administered re-scapes, 2 11-hour car rides from St. Louis to Dallas and then back again, another car ride from when we moved across the city last summer, 4 months of my brother's care (something I thought would be a certain death sentence), and a bout or 2 of ick.
Then I could stock the tank with a betta or something else.
*OR*
- Add more neons to the tank to make a school. I worry about this due to the size of the tank and its current lack of plants. 

Maybe you guys can offer advice/cast votes as to what my course of action should be? I love hearing suggestions/criticisms.


----------



## tankaddict (Jan 19, 2010)

As for lights just get a full spectrum bulb rated at 6500k or higher. A 13 watt CFL will not give you 60 watt of light. For fish I would go get some CPDs (celestial pearl danio) they are very nice and stay fairly small and are much hardier than neons. I would also get a black background to bring out your tank better. Also get some moss they would be a great addition to your tank.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

theres no such thing as watts of light, watts are how electricity is rated, lumens and par is whats needed to tell if its comparable, every light is different. as for the kelvin thats more of personal choice of what color light u want to look at cause most of the light 90% is wasted and reflected back, plants only absorb around 10% of cfl, hps, mh. i would also watch that temp sensor i've had one fall out and raise the temp to mid 90s just put a alligator clip on it. hope it helps


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Most of us are using between 26 and 52 watts of cfl 6500k over our 5.5g's when using co2 or excel. Or 15-26 watts when not using those.

The stock hood can be modified to hold 2 bulbs to get better light spread fairly easily. It allready uses a double sided bulb housing. You just have to move that to the middle and break out the plastic webbing so the second bulb can fit. Pliers and a steak knife work great and it takes 20-30 minutes tops.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I got back from spring break yesterday. All fish and plants were still alive. The tank was a bit cloudy. 
I discovered that where the wood came up out of the water there was a bit of fuzzy mold growing on it. yuk. So I decided I needed to switch it back to being fully immersed to prevent that from happening again. After I did some washing and scrubbing I put everything back in the tank. I also trimmed and propagated one of the Anubias. I'm pretty happy with the result. I'll post pictures maybe later today once everything settles a bit.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pic update*

So as promised, here are the pictures:

FTS








I suppose I ought to get some plant to go in front of the heater on the right side.










I like this one because you can see more of the detail in the wood.









angle:









This is me trying to be fancy:


----------



## fishycat (Feb 27, 2010)

I like that piece of wood! What if you angled it within the tank, with the short upright piece moved back towards the left corner of the tank and the long piece spanning the tank at a diagonal. I think this will give more depth to the tank. 

Also, a black background will hide your hob/heater and make your plants pop more.  (whoops, you already have that on your list!)


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

fishycat said:


> I like that piece of wood! What if you angled it within the tank, with the short upright piece moved back towards the left corner of the tank and the long piece spanning the tank at a diagonal. I think this will give more depth to the tank.


That sounds good. I'll have to try it. I'll shift it around a little bit during the next water change.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks good!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> fishycat said:
> 
> 
> > I like that piece of wood! What if you angled it within the tank, with the short upright piece moved back towards the left corner of the tank and the long piece spanning the tank at a diagonal. I think this will give more depth to the tank.
> ...


Moved it slightly. The issue is that the wood is naturally curved so it can't really be turned too much before it hits the front of the tank. I also moved the plants just a little. The largest one got pushed back to the corner. Hopefully it will add some depth. Nothing really picture worthy though.
What will be picture worthy is when I get some new plants in. I ordered some moss from the S&S. Can't wait to get that.


----------



## fishycat (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah, I have the same problem... My wood has flame moss which is finally taking off, so I'm loathe to get another piece.

Looking forward to new pics!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Moss arrived!*

Just got my package of moss in the mail! It looks awesome! There's so much of it. Thanks to *sieu004 *for the great plants!










at the bottom of a 2.5g tank waiting for me to place it in the 5.5g


















woops, now everyone knows what team i root for









I can't wait to get this all tied down in my tank. It's going to be sweet.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Moss!!!*

Tied down the moss in my tank today. I used some green sewing thread. Covered a good portion of the wood and 7 of the river stones.
I was right. I had WAY more than I needed. Oh well, I'll save it in some tank water, under a light to see if I find some spots I want to fill in later.














































I also added a sponge around the intake of the filter to block moss from getting stuck in it. 
Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I might switch to a sand substrate. Just some play sand or pool filter sand, whichever is cheaper or has a better color. Since I don't really plan on using any plants that need rich substrate, it really isn't important what I have, just as long as I like how it looks. Does anyone here have experience with sand?

Also, I'll be heading home for Easter break. The little guys are going to be on their own for the long weekend. Maybe they'll get hungry and start chomping down on those copepods that have shown up in my tank. One can only hope. While I'm home I'll be able to pick up a CFL bulb to replace the incandescent one I've been using.


----------



## fishycat (Feb 27, 2010)

matthew.shelly said:


> I might switch to a sand substrate. Just some play sand or pool filter sand, whichever is cheaper or has a better color. Since I don't really plan on using any plants that need rich substrate, it really isn't important what I have, just as long as I like how it looks. Does anyone here have experience with sand?
> 
> Also, I'll be heading home for Easter break. The little guys are going to be on their own for the long weekend. Maybe they'll get hungry and start chomping down on those copepods that have shown up in my tank. One can only hope. While I'm home I'll be able to pick up a CFL bulb to replace the incandescent one I've been using.



I have tahitian moon sand (black) in my 10g & 2.5g and love it! IMO it helps to make the colors of your fish pop. I think sand will help with scale, as those pebbles made your tank look a bit small.

Nice load of moss! I had a huge wad of java moss that I threw into a gallon clear plastic jar with an airstone and a ramshorn snail. It gets indirect shuttered light. Thinking about putting it on my nightstand for some late night fishgazing.

My endlers devour anything they can fit in their mouths! I've cut back to once daily or every other day feedings - the tank is so clean! I'm sure your neons would at least take a nibble.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Sand would look nice, Matt. 

Now that this tank has moss, it needs ferns. And lots of 'em!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> Now that this tank has moss, it needs ferns. And lots of 'em!


That would look good. I probably have room for 2-3. Any good ones I should consider besides Java Ferns?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Bolbitis for sure.
In lieu of regular Java, get the Narrowleaf.


----------



## Cheapskate (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pictures. I am starting a 5.5 gallon right now and I plan on planting an anubias on my driftwood. I'm glad to see that it works.

Have your anubias flowered yet?


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheapskate said:


> Great pictures. I am starting a 5.5 gallon right now and I plan on planting an anubias on my driftwood. I'm glad to see that it works.
> 
> Have your anubias flowered yet?


I had one flower last summer. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of it. I'm hoping that with the fertz and the new light I'm about to put it they'll start flowering more. 

I picked up a 13W CFL bulb at Lowe's the other day. 6500K rated. I'll put it in as soon as I get back to St. Louis on Monday.

You'll have to share the link once you get everything up and going. I always like to see how other people set up their tanks and scape them.

3 of the anubias had new leaves coming in before I left for Easter break. I'm excited to see the new leaves when I get back.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I like Texas too.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing some black sand, like Tahitian Moon Sand or Black Sand Flourite. Would that be too much with a black background (which I don't have yet)? 
If so, I'll just stick with some play or filter sand.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

plant only makes everything stand out even more. i say go for it!!! i had a black background with black gravel in one of mine and the plants and fish just look more like a saltwater tank


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Well in that case, I'll start shopping around. I'm guessing ordering online would be too expensive since shipping on a 15-20lb bag of sand would be a little ridiculous. Any insight into which is better: Tahitian Moon Sand or Black Sand Flourite?


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

tankaddict said:


> As for lights just get a full spectrum bulb rated at 6500k or higher.





tankaddict said:


> Also get some moss they would be a great addition to your tank.


Got both of those now! I'm working on getting pictures up. The tank looks so much better with the CFL bulb. Much less yellow looking.



hybridtheoryd16 said:


> The stock hood can be modified to hold 2 bulbs to get better light spread fairly easily. It allready uses a double sided bulb housing. You just have to move that to the middle and break out the plastic webbing so the second bulb can fit. Pliers and a steak knife work great and it takes 20-30 minutes tops.


Is there a guide for this or a thread of someone doing it? I took the hood apart yesterday and looked it over. It does have the double housing. I just want to see how exactly to go about it before I start cutting things up. Having another bulb in there would be great.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*New Plants*

I ordered some plants off the S&S; 2 Java Ferns and a Narrow Leaf Java Fern.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Even though in general, you should get plants in the condition they were promised, it's not a big deal. Good care provided, your plants will be beautiful within weeks. Especially java fern tends to look horribly and recover pretty quickly.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

The new plants are in. I'll also be getting some more soon. Unfortunately, I had a little issue with one of the Java Ferns (the better looking one, of course) and a couple leaves got pulled off. The narrow leaf has that one leaf that seems like it's going to go up the side and just about all the way across the top of the tank. Tomorrow I'll be adding some Flourish and Excel. Hopefully these little guys will start to recover soon and grow up nice and healthy. Can't wait for this to fill in more. 

Also did some work cleaning some gunk out of the filter. I wish they would make these things with less small crevices for waste to build up in.

I'm thinking about adding an Otto for algae control. 

Pictures will most likely come tomorrow.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Check it Out!*

Like I said, I put the new plants in yesterday. 
Here are the pictures:





































Yay new growth!









I'm hoping this grows into a bit of a carpet around the Anubias (which I realized is getting huge when I had trouble finding a good spot for it).



















Also, check out how awesome the tank looks with the new light! I'm loving it.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*even MORE plants*

So I got 2 more Java Ferns and a little more Narrow Leaf.



















Maybe now I should actually wait for some of it to grow in before I add any more plants...maybe.


----------



## vps (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good, your tank is sure looks like its coming along nicely


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know why people classify java moss as a slow grower. Mine seems to be growing fairly quickly. Don't know if it's quite enough for a new picture update, but I enjoy looking at it each day and seeing how it's progressed.

Noticed that I'm starting to get some algae on the front glass and anubias leafs. Maybe I'll slow down on Flourish doses for a little while. I ought to get a mystery snail or otto to clean it.

Two of the anubias have brand new leafs. The other 3 have new ones on the way. I kind of wish one would put up a flower. Oh well.

The java ferns and narrow leafs haven't had any new growth yet, but they aren't any worse than when I put them in. I'm sure they'll be nice and settled soon and will start producing some new leafs. I also think I might want to get some more narrow leaf java fern. I really like the look of it and I want to fill in some more of that back right corner with it. Not sure I can wait for it to grow enough to fill it.

I still have a ton of java moss left over from the order I got. I can't decide if I want to try and find places in the tank to stick it or toss it out or possibly sell it. I think I'll try to put some in the tank and see what's left over.

Once I get back to Dallas for the summer I think I'll get a bag of play sand and switch out the substrate. I'll also pick up a black background when I'm back. Should look really nice once it's all said and done.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

So, I've been looking over my tank and my (on-campus) apartment and I think I'm finally going to upgrade to a 10 gallon. The current stand I am using is a media tower I got about 3 years ago and is is just barely too small to hold a 10 gallon. The top shelf is 19 1/2 inches wide. Next year, however, I think It will be moved to the living room, along with my TV that sits on my dresser. This frees up the dresser as the location for the tank.


----------



## fishydaze (May 1, 2009)

Hello

Like the look of the tank...particularly like the range in height, from the very tall narrow leaf fern on down... .



You might add a little peat moss to your substrate for java fern happiness....


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Matt, tank looks great now with the light. Although previous might have been more natural the whiter light is way more pleasing.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

fishydaze said:


> Like the look of the tank...particularly like the range in height, from the very tall narrow leaf fern on down...


Thanks. The Java Fern should get a little taller and fill in the back a bit more.



JimmyYahoo said:


> Matt, tank looks great now with the light. Although previous might have been more natural the whiter light is way more pleasing.


The old light just seemed to yellow for me. The new one is a lot better for the plants. I promise it isn't as glaring or reflective as it might seem in the pictures. I just have a simple point and shoot digital camera.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in the middle of a pretty major re-scape. Tank will hardly look the same. 

Get ready.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*New Scape*

Tired of waiting? Ready to see the new look? Are you sitting down?
Sound the alarm, the surface has been breached.

Before:









After:


















I just like that old design so much. I was never as happy with the previous layout as I would have liked. Something about it just wasn't doing it for me. I stripped off the moss that was on the wood. The moss from the left side made a nice little mat that I laid down in the back. I'll let it grow into a bit of a bush back there.

When I first got the Java Ferns they had these little lumps on the bottoms of the leaves. I could never figure out what they were. I was worried they might be snail eggs or some disease. Turns out they're the beginnings of daughter plants. Now I have little roots and a couple leafs all over my ferns. I was able to count 28 earlier just looking at them. Eventually I guess I'm going to have a Java Fern forest. roud:

P.S. The apparent change in color is due to the massive water change taking out a lot of tannins from the water and the cleaning of a layer of algae that was covering the glass. I think I'm going to get a snail soon to be clean up crew.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I like your layout with the wood vertical like that. It'd be cool to make a tank with a bunch of driftwood pinnacles with moss growing off. Like a mini forest but you only see the trunks.



> Don't know why people classify java moss as a slow grower.


I'm always perplexed about that too. Maybe compared to others it's slow but it took over my tanks when I used to have it.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the new scape, Matt. If you ever desire to implement a foreground plant, I think a dense mat of Marsilea minuta would create a nice "lost forest" appearance.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

rushr said:


> I like your layout with the wood vertical like that. It'd be cool to make a tank with a bunch of driftwood pinnacles with moss growing off. Like a mini forest but you only see the trunks.





dj2005 said:


> I like the new scape, Matt. If you ever desire to implement a foreground plant, I think a dense mat of Marsilea minuta would create a nice "lost forest" appearance.


I feel like combining both your ideas would lead to a scape similar to what *nelson-uk* has going on in one of his tanks. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/108026-nelsons-nano-1-a.html#post1065339


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

The way the wood was before looked good, but now it looks great! I like the angle on that wood.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I don't know how I forgot to mention this in earlier posts. I finish up the school year on Tuesday and will be driving back home to Dallas on Wednesday. I'm anxious to see if the neons will make this epic journey one more time. It's a 10.5-11 hour drive. So far they've survived the trip twice. Either they will prove themselves to be the Spartans of fish or I will have to start looking around for some new tank inhabitants.

Also, the tank has had time to settle now so I figure I would put up some clearer pics.



















In the second picture you can see one of the daughter plants growing on the java fern. It looks like it's just floating right above the tiny anubias.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Made it home. All the fish are still alive. These guys truly are champions.

Unfortunately some sloshing pretty much destroyed the scape. I'm going to have to pull everything out and then place it back in correctly. Oh well. Guess I have something planned for tomorrow now. I might also head over and grab a background tomorrow.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

matthew.shelly said:


> I feel like combining both your ideas would lead to a scape similar to what *nelson-uk* has going on in one of his tanks. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/108026-nelsons-nano-1-a.html#post1065339


Yeah, I'm a sucker for foresty type tanks.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Picked up a mystery snail today. They were out of black background. I might just get some black paper or something to tape up. It would be a lot less expensive. Maybe some cut up black trash bag?

Anyway, the snail went right to work eating the brown algae on the anubias leafs. He's doing a pretty good job so far. The neons were a little curious at first, but seem to be leaving him alone for the most part.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Well the snail died. I guess the parameters weren't right for him. I haven't tested anything. I wasn't too crushed about it.

When I performed a water change today, I pulled out the java ferns and plucked off most of the daughter plants and attached them all to one flat rock. There are probably between 10-15 plants on it. Should be pretty awesome once they all grow a bit bigger. It'll be so thick.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats on your degree! Your last scape looked great. What does the tank look like now?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

tuffgong said:


> What does the tank look like now?


Yes, we need pictures.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, looks great


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

tuffgong said:


> Congrats on your degree! Your last scape looked great. What does the tank look like now?





dj2005 said:


> Yes, we need pictures.


Well I still have another year of undergrad, then I'll have a degree. I'm just home for summer break.

Pictures are on the way. I moved the all the larger anubias over to the left side and then found some really nice, flat stones to tie some java moss to. That's forming a carpet on the right side of the tank with the java ferns lining the back.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Today I picked up:

Some pH Decrease (my tap water comes out at like 8.8),
A black background,
and 5 ghost shrimp.

I know I'm taking forever getting pictures up. I'll take some tonight once the shrimp are finally in and the background is on.

EDIT: I also ordered some sand/gravel mix in the Swap 'n' Shop. Can't wait to get that in.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Is that the sand/gravel mix that Asuka sells? If so, I think it'll complement your scape nicely.

Things like pH Decrease are normally looked down upon since it causes pH fluctuations. A better method, at least from what I've read, is to use distilled water mixed with your tap with each WC, which should lower your overall pH levels.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> Is that the sand/gravel mix that Asuka sells? If so, I think it'll complement your scape nicely.
> 
> Things like pH Decrease are normally looked down upon since it causes pH fluctuations. A better method, at least from what I've read, is to use distilled water mixed with your tap with each WC, which should lower your overall pH levels.


haha. I wish I had known that before I bought it. I guess I'll just have to return it tomorrow. Thanks for the info.

Yes, I bought it from Asuka. I'm really looking forward to it. I think the darker color will look great with the plants and my new black background.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*New look, same great tank.*

So I know I promised pictures were coming, and here they are.

I added a black background (finally) and some river sand/gravel mix that I got from *asukawashere *which I think just looks awesome. I like it a lot more than the old gravel. I think this looks much more natural.





































I moved the wood over just a bit to the right and shuffled the plants some. I found two great, think rocks to attach the java moss to. I'm waiting for it to carpet out a little in those two spots.

So I originally bought 5 ghost shrimp. One died overnight while I was floating their bag, two had the "ulcers" that were mentioned in a previous post, and one hopped out of the small tank I was keeping them in overnight while I was changing to the sand. So if my math is correct (which I hope it is since I'm majoring in accounting), I have ONE ghost shrimp left. He seems to be doing fine.

There is some green algae growth on the top of the wood. I think it adds a nice, natural look to it. I'm not concerned with getting rid of it any time soon.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice scape! I like the way the Anubias look at the base of the driftwood, almost like an aquatic version of hostas shaded under the foot of a tree or something. The little spots of algae on the driftwood don't bother me, I actually think it gives wood an aged, established look as long as it's kept under control.

Anyway, I definitely like the river mix better than the old gravel. Personal bias aside, the gravel you had before was too big for a tank of this size - maybe in a 55gal tank it'd look the right size, but a 5.5gal like this needs a finer substrate. Glad to see my sand put to good use, though  I bet that remaining shrimp will enjoy picking around in it. 

As a few thoughts, you may want to take just a few pebbles from your old gravel and scatter them among those smooth river rocks to make it look like pebbles of varying sizes are lying on a streambank. It might also help to bring the java ferns forward a bit and build up a a small area of deeper substrate behind them to plant a bush of some low-light stem plant that'll grow up to hide the filter intake a bit. There are a few species of Ludwigia or Hygrohplia that could make a suitable hedge. Personally, I'd recommend Ludwigia repens x arcuata, which is one of my favorite low-light stems.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Came home today and saw what looked like my last shrimp laying dead on his side. I was kind of busy so I just huffed and walked off grumbling that I would scoop him out later. 

When I came back to scoop him out, he was out and about scavenging through the sand. Turns out he molted. Ha. Silly shrimp.


----------



## Norg. (Jan 20, 2010)

Everything looks good. I love the size of the 5.5 and gotta love anubias as well.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Just saw some small plants growing out of the sand. I have no idea what they could be. So far I've spotted 2.

I'll get some pictures up to see if anyone can I.D. them. 

*Asuka*, do you know what they could be? I'm guessing that it was just some small seeds that happened to be in the sand. I plan on leaving them for a while to see how they look. Who knows, they could be some pretty interesting plants if their not just some river weed.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmm... hard to say. I wash the stuff pretty thoroughly, so usually seeds just float to the top of the rinsing bucket and get poured off the top. I've never actually had any seeds sprout in any of the tanks I use the sand/gravel in '

That said, the area I collect from also has a nice crop of _Ludwigia palustris_ (as does half the state of CT, lol). I suppose it might have dropped some seeds that hitchiked. The other strong possibility is that it's watercress (an invasive). If you get photos I can maybe give you a better idea.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*New Pictures*

These pictures are actually a couple days old now. I'm just slow about getting them uploaded and posted.

You can see the new stem in them that I was talking about. It actually just got pulled up today by the shrimp. I saw him swimming around and moving some of the sand as he went and then saw the stem pulled out and stuck under one of the Java Ferns.

The green spot algae has started appearing on my glass now too. Need to get that cleaned off.

Here are the pictures of the stem:









You can also see how well the Java Moss has come in. Won't be too long before it's a nice carpet.









Just thought this one was kind of neat looking and shows the algae on the wood.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Went to PetSmart today and picked up 2 bunches of Anacharis. I used it to replace the narrow leaf java fern that was in the back right corner. It just wasn't doing very well. I think the Anacharis will look great once it grows in a bit.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Just finished watching my second night of Discovery's Shark Week! Crazy stuff. I just get chills while watching it.

Pictures of the new setup are coming soon. I promise.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

matthew.shelly said:


> Just thought this one was kind of neat looking and shows the algae on the wood.


 Looks very natural. If only algea can be trained to stick to the driftwood like this and no where else in the aquarium.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*August 10, 2010 Pic Update*

Here are a couple pictures of the tank as it stands

FTS


















Ghost Shrimp (ok, a little out of focus, but I just have a point and shoot camera)


















Some of my new Anacharis


















And one last one of the anubias on the driftwood









All comments welcome.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I noticed today some roots that have started growing out of the side of the Anacharis. Some of them are as far up as 2 inches above the sand line. 
They've also had a couple new baby stems start to grow out of the sides. Shouldn't be long before I can cut them and spread them across the whole background.
Also, school starts again soon. This means the tank will once again be taken apart and driven to St. Louis. This will be the 5th time the fish have made this trip.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Everything in moved in/set up. Didn't move too much around.

pond snails...grrrr


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

found a nice piece of wood while walking around yesterday. i have no idea if it's hard or soft wood but i figured it wouldn't hurt to de-bark it, boil it and try it out.
here it is with about half the bark off










its lighter color should look nice contrasted with the black background and dark wood i already have.


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Any updates???


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> Any updates???


well i ordered some more sand/gravel mix that should be in soon. the glass is all covered in algae that i'll clean up when i go to put the sand in. 

the plants have all been growing pretty well, except the java ferns which i'll probably trash when i pull everything out.

i thinking about selling some of the anubias in the sns (the larger ones).

the pond snails are everywhere.

that stick i found and de-barked is soaking. still not sure if i'll use it. i'd probably tie some moss clippings to it if i do.

pretty much the tank looks like a disaster zone and i'll post some pictures once i get time to clean it up.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

my new bag of sand came in! for anyone who doesn't know, *asukawashere * sells river sand that is just incredible. it's so natural looking and there's a tone packed into each bag.

once i'm done with my mid-term exams i'm going to basically pull everything out of my tank and clean up its look like no other.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

When I said I would clean/rescape after mid-terms, I really meant when I want a study break. 

Just got everything back in and the tank is filled. Just waiting for it to settle. Honestly, I think it is the best the tank has EVER looked. 

I'll post pictures tomorrow when everything has settled.

Now it's back to watch the rest of the Texas Ranger's game.
--
edit: RANGERS WIN!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Picture Update*

Well the water still seems a little cloudy, but I promised pictures.



















I was able to find an place and use I liked for the new piece of wood. Part of it is buried in the sand and goes behind the original piece of wood.

I trimmed up the anacharis and created a bit of a forest along the back (at least it will be once they grow back). I also ditched the Java Ferns, except for the several baby plants that were all on that one rock. Those I put in behind the tall piece of wood. If they grow into a nice bush behind the wood, great, if not, schmeh. 

A lot of the snails got sucked out when I was draining the water and removing everything. Others got buried when I moved the sand around and added the new bag. Hopefully it'll keep their numbers down for a little while since it seems like only smaller ones are left.

I'm thinking about introducing some MTS. I already have snails in the tank so it's not like I have to worry about a snail infestation anymore. With the substrate being so much thicker there's a higher risk for anaerobic air pockets.

Comments?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Me likey.

Be absolutely sure you want MTS before adding them. How deep is your substrate?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks nice, I likey!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> Be absolutely sure you want MTS before adding them. How deep is your substrate?


It varies between 1-2 inches.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

dj2005 said:


> Me likey.
> 
> Be absolutely sure you want MTS before adding them. How deep is your substrate?


Why would anyone NOT want MTSs? :icon_conf Best snails around, IMO (that can be had cheaply).


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> It varies between 1-2 inches.


That depth will likely not cause you issues.



Tsartetra said:


> Why would anyone NOT want MTSs? :icon_conf Best snails around, IMO (that can be had cheaply).


They reproduce very quickly, at least IME. I grew tired of having to pick off several baby MTS from my arm every time I had to rearrange something within the tank.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Just added a Filter-Max Pre-Filter to replace the square sponge that was on the filter intake.

https://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21426

I of course got the smallest one. It's still bigger than what I thought it was going to be. I had to move some of the anacharis so it could fit properly without pushing stems under or around it. I think it looks a lot better than the old sponge. It has a much cleaner look.

The Duckweed is making a bit of a comeback. I didn't really realize I still had some in there, but several pieces are suddenly floating around the surface.

I'm looking at a new filter
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/119042-rapids-mini-canister-filter.html#post1186433
Still very much in the window shopping phase. No real intention too buy yet.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Hehe. so the snails amuse me sometimes. I've noticed some that will float along the surface face up (I promise they're not dead) and collect a bit of air in their shells. Then they'll get pushed down by the filter and "fly" around the tank for a while since they aren't dense enough to sink because of the air, but not buoyant enough to float back to the surface.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I was moving some things around in my room today. I moved my desk chair and didn't see that the 2.5g tank I use for quarantine/water prep was behind it...










Perfectly good tank, gone.

I guess I'm lucky it's not my actual tank and there was no water in it.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

All is not lost. You can use it for a terrarium.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The tanks is looking great Matt! Good job. Sorry to hear about the 2.5g, sucks, but your right, alteast it wasn't the 5.5g!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I ordered a piece of *manzanita *wood from the SnS. I just felt like it was time for a bit of change. The lighter color wood should brighten up the tank a bit. Plus, it will block less of the light.

I've thought about just going with a moss tank once it gets here. I could sell the anacharis, anubias, and possibly my current driftwood on the SnS. Although I haven't completely decided and I might still hold onto the anubias. The anacharis I'm much less attached to. I'm sure I'll have plenty of time to decide while the wood is soaking.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l agree keep the anubias they are good for all sorts of projects plus are low light. Moss is a good investment due to the fact that some of them grow so quick you can make a quick profit out of it as long as you provide right conditions.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Just tore the tank apart and created a new scape. I think I'll be selling the largest anubias on the SnS soon. I just couldn't find a spot for it. The anacharis is gone (well, sitting in a bucket. could get sold I suppose). I'll post pictures once I've finished filling and everything settles.

Edit: tank is about 3/4 full. still realllllllly cloudy. it's so minimalistic and i love it.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*New Scape!*


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Comments would be great.

I'm thinking about getting some kind of carpet. I just have the plain sand, but I suppose I could add some root tabs. Any suggestions on something that would work without too much effort?


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I finished another semester of school on 12-14 and left for home. The tank will be left uncared for until I get back during the first week of January. Hopefully it won't be in too bad of shape and everything will still be alive.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Doubt those small fish are going to do with 3 weeks of not being fed...

as far as the scape goes... you need some bigger rocks... also, it might look good to sort of change the elevation somewhere in there.. push up some of the substrate so it's not just flat all the way across... a slope.. or a terrace... good luck


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

non_compliance said:


> Doubt those small fish are going to do with 3 weeks of not being fed...
> 
> as far as the scape goes... you need some bigger rocks... also, it might look good to sort of change the elevation somewhere in there.. push up some of the substrate so it's not just flat all the way across... a slope.. or a terrace... good luck


Yeah, I figure they probably won't make it. You would be surprised what they have made it through though. I'm developing a theory that the less you care about a fish, the longer it'll live. I, of course, still provide them with everything they need, but it wouldn't pain me greatly to lose them. I just had no way of feeding them over the break. 

It's hard to see in the pictures since they're all at various angles, but there is a bit of a slope going up to the back right corner. I'll see about making it a bit more dramatic when I get back. As for rocks, I suppose I might stop at a Home Depot or something to see if they have anything I like. Right now I was just kind of letting the moss grow out some.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm pretty new here, but certainly not new to aquaria.
I have had SW Reef tanks for the last 10 years.
Seems like kind of a "Dick" move to just leave your fish without food for 3 weeks.
I know they are just fish, but damn.
Would it have killed you to spring for something like http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=automatic+fish+feeder&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivns&resnum=3&biw=1366&bih=583&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=18437030107475117052&ei=lM0STaTxD4G0lQeJh5CBDA&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CG4Q8wIwAQ#

No offense intended and I may be way out of line, as I said. I am new to planted aquaria.

I found this one too, way cheaper, and up to 2 feedings per day for 4 weeks.
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=automatic+fish+feeder&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivns&resnum=3&biw=1366&bih=583&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=11016511515193035899&ei=lM0STaTxD4G0lQeJh5CBDA&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CHIQ8wIwAg#

20 bucks is all you would have to spend.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Why not use a automatic timing feeder? Load up some flakes and floating pellets, I'm sure any food a day is better than none.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

forrestp38829 said:


> I'm pretty new here, but certainly not new to aquaria.
> I have had SW Reef tanks for the last 10 years.
> Seems like kind of a "Dick" move to just leave your fish without food for 3 weeks.
> I know they are just fish, but damn.
> ...





Jaggedfury said:


> Why not use a automatic timing feeder? Load up some flakes and floating pellets, I'm sure any food a day is better than none.


I guess I forgot to mention that I dropped in a vacation feeder. I've used them before and they seem to work pretty well. 
Also, my roommate is now back at the apartment and will be able to give them food while I'm gone. 
No need to call PETA. The fish will be fine.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I got back on Friday from Christmas break. Everything seems to be chugging along. The fish are fine, the snails are, unfortunately, fine, the plants aren't in the best shape, but they'll bounce back. The water is a pretty yellow from the wood and the glass could use some cleaning.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looking nice. I suggest you move the scape around, tilt the ground as mentioned and add some larger rocks to cover up that filter intake.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Newman said:


> looking nice. I suggest you move the scape around, tilt the ground as mentioned and add some larger rocks to cover up that filter intake.


I've been working today on cleaning everything up. I did elevate the back right corner more. I couldn't find any rocks I liked at the Home Depot garden center. All they had were paver stones. I did pick up some Water Wisteria (_Hygrophila difformis_) stems though. I placed them in front of the intake. Hopefully they will do a good job hiding it.

I'm in the process of filling the tank back up. I'll post pictures later when it's full and has had a little time to settle.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*Picture Update*

It hasn't completely settled, but I'm impatient. Here are some pictures:





































You can see that the hill is quite large now. I think it's as big as I can make it. It's around 3 inches deep in the back.

Eventually I'll move the anubias and trim the wisteria and place the clipping in the front left and just create a forest on the left side to hide the intake.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

cool, once that hygro "difforms" its way into its submersed state, its going to look very good and will grow to cover up that intake. good thinking.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking good, Matt.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Just a quick update. The moss is continuing to grow in. The Wisteria is a little taller.
I moved the wood more toward the center and transfered the lone anubias from the left to the back corner with the others.
The tank could use a cleaning. I'm getting some algae on the glass.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

*The End*

I walked into my room earlier and discovered all 3 fish dead. I was shocked. I had just been in the room a half hour earlier and they were fine. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary. 

It's been almost a week since the last water change and I haven't done anything to the tank. Everything has been routine. I'm just baffled about what could have caused it. 

Since I'm busy with class, and internship, a job, and community service, I'll probably just tear the tank down. I'll just have to settle for planning for a while before I attempt to rebuild it.


----------

